# Ref; UK Rashers



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 15, 2018)

So when picking up stuff to make home made ice cream <Mostly cream and rock salt> I decided to meander over and look at the pork <I was at Walmart, so not a very good selection> but it still had me wondering -what- cut is used for UK style Bacon <proper back bacon>.

Can some one enlighten me? Most of the time the pork loins I see are pretty devoid of a fat cap.. <Also saw Pork belly..at a butcher..for about 7 dollars a pound. I'm not even considering making streaky bacon at that cost>.

Like is there a specific cut I need to see if they got in store or some thing? There are several store chains here with a butcher counter, so I can ask. Then I am also curious if any one here has done UK Style back bacon and can tell me if they did any thing special or if I can just follow a normal back bacon cure.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2018)

Not real sure if UK back bacon is the same thing as whst we call back bacon and the folks south of the border call Canadian bacon.  If it is then you can just follow any recipe on here for these.  We just use pork loin for our back bacon.
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

I've spent alot of time trying to figure that out too; oddly not alot of useful info on it..other then one really really old time recipe for a wet brine that UK butchers used!


----------

